# تحذير هاااااااااااااام(فيروس خبيث)يجعل الكومبيوتر عبد مطيع..



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2009)

تحذير هاااااااااااااام(فيروس خبيث)يجعل الكومبيوتر عبد مطيع.

الفيروس - الدودة كونفيكر يبدأ مهاجمة اجهزة الكمبيوتر الشخصية بعد اسابيع من التهوين منه باعتباره تحذيرا وهميا.


 قال خبراء امن ان برنامج كمبيوتر خبيثا يعرف باسم كونفيكر خشى كثيرون ان يثير الفوضى يوم اول ابريل/نيسان يجري تنشيطه ببطء بعد اسابيع من التهوين منه باعتباره تحذيرا وهميا.

واضافوا ان برنامج كونفيكر المعروف ايضا باسم "داونادوب" او "كيدو" يحول بهدوء عددا غير معروف من اجهزة الكمبيوتر الشخصية الى خوادم تبعث ببريد الكتروني غير مرغوب فيه.

وبدأت الدودة الانتشار اواخر العام الماضي واصابت الملايين من اجهزة الكمبيوتر وحولتها الى "عبيد" تستجيب لاوامر ترسل من خادم عن بعد يسيطر على جيش من اجهزة الكمبيوتر يعرف باسم "بوتنت".

وقال فنسنت ويفر وهو نائب رئيس في سيمانتيك للرد الامني وهي الذراع البحثية لاكبر شركة في العالم لصناعة البرمجيات الامنية سيمانتيك ان من اطلقوا الفيروس بدأوا استخدام تلك الاجهزة لاغراض اجرامية في الاسابيع القليلة الماضية بتحميل المزيد من البرمجيات الخبيثة على نسبة صغيرة من اجهزة الكمبيوتر تحت سيطرتهم.

واضاف ان كونفيكر يقوم بانزال فيروس ثان معروف باسم "واليداك" على اجهزة الكمبيوتر يتولى ارسال بريد غير مرغوب فيه بدون معرفة صاحب جهاز الكمبيوتر الشخصي كما يقوم كونفيكر بتثبيت برنامج مزيف لمكافحة برامج التجسس.

ويقوم الفيروس "واليداك" بتجنيد الكمبيوتر الشخصي ضمن شبكة "بوتنت" ثانية موجودة منذ سنوات ومتخصصة في توزيع البريد غير المرغوب فيه.

وقال كاسبرسكي لاب للبحوث الامنية ومقره روسيا ان كونفيكر يحمل ايضا فيروسا ثالثا يحذر المستخدمين من ان اجهزة الكمبيوتر الشخصي الخاصة بهم اصيبت ويعرض عليهم برنامجا وهميا لمكافحة الفيروسات باسم "سبايوير بروتكت 2009" مقابل 49.95 دولار. واذا اشترى المستخدمون هذا البرنامج يتم سرقة معلومات بطاقاتهم الائتمانية ويقوم الفيروس بانزال المزيد من البرمجيات الضارة.

وقال ويفر انه يعتقد ان عدد الاجهزة المصابة التي اصبحت نشطة صغير نسبيا لكنه يتوقع زيادة في مطردة في الهجمات مع توزيع المسؤولين عن كونفيكر لانواع اخرى من البرمجيات الخبيثة.

واضاف متحدثا عن دودة الكمبيوتر "توقعوا ان يكون ذلك طويل الاجل ويتغير ببطء." وتابع "لن يكون سريعا وعدوانيا."

وهذا ما نسميه بسرطان الكومبيوتر لا نشعر به في البداية لكن عندما يظهر ينتشر بسرعه ويدمر .


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 مايو 2009)

ربنا يحمينا يا كليمو
فيروس خطير
مشكور كتير على الموضوع المهم​


----------



## المجدلية (26 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا كتير يا كليموووووووووووو +++ سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا لمرورك يا كوكى 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2009)

المجدلية
شكراااااااا لمرورك 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## alger (21 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا لك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أغسطس 2009)

*انا تقريبا كنت سمعت عنه
 شكله فعلا  فيروس خطير
ميرسى يا كليموو وربنا يجعلك حامى لاجهزتنا هههههه*


----------



## KARL (21 أغسطس 2009)

انا برده سمعت عنه
ربنا يستر
شكرا ليك كليمو​


----------



## الروح النارى (18 أبريل 2010)

*شـــــــكراااً أخى كليموووو*
*على التحذير*
*عقبال  لما نعرف عن برنامج المكافحة منه* 

*المسيح يرعاك*
​


----------

